

The Apple ‘Kill List’: What Your iPhone Doesn’t Want You to Type - scholia
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/07/16/the-apple-kill-list-what-your-iphone-doesn-t-want-you-to-type.html

======
zachlatta
It makes sense to me. I know I wouldn't want to autocorrect my users' messages
to something potentially offensive to either them or the recipient. You see
the same done in Android with Google's default keyboard (and most others).

~~~
yapcguy
I don't agree. How far do you take this? Would it be okay for the spell
checker in LibreOffice and Microsoft Word to not bother correcting mistakes
because they're deemed to be too 'sensitive'?

~~~
TrevorJ
I think what he is saying is, that on a mobile device where A: the correction
is automatic, and B: the user rarely checks to see that the auto correction is
proper then it makes sense to ensure the device isn't primed to change a
misspelling of an innocuous word to one that may not be.

